# 360 herringbone Demo Blank



## its_virgil (Jun 10, 2021)

I will be demonstrating how I make 360 degree herringbone bone blanks at SWAT in August. Instead of working with 3/4 inch square tiles I will use 3 1/4 jnch square tiles. Thoughts? Comments?
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 10, 2021)

That is basically for visual. You can see 3/4" as well as 3". What you need to do is use colored blocks. with numbers on them. That is where the detail is.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 10, 2021)

jttheclockman said:


> That is basically for visual. You can see 3/4" as well as 3". What you need to do is use colored blocks. with numbers on them. That is where the detail is.


Notice in the picture with the single layers the tiles are numbered.

I will be demonstrating on a stage in a theater so I think using the larger tiles will be seen better. And yes, for visual demonstration.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 10, 2021)

its_virgil said:


> Notice in the picture with the single layers the tiles are numbered.
> 
> I will be demonstrating on a stage in a theater so I think using the larger tiles will be seen better. And yes, for visual demonstration.


I have no way of knowing where or how you are demonstarting. My point is to identify by color the different places for the pieces is more valuable than size but if you feel larger is better than you are the one doing the demo. Then larger numbers is a must too. You may want to talk about grain direction too. These are my thoughts as you asked for.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 10, 2021)

jttheclockman said:


> I have no way of knowing where or how you are demonstarting. My point is to identify by color the different places for the pieces is more valuable than size but if you feel larger is better than you are the one doing the demo. Then larger numbers is a must too. You may want to talk about grain direction too. These are my thoughts as you asked for.


Thanks for the comments. Grain direction is a consideration which depends on how the tiles are cut and oriented in the blank.

I have considered colored tiles especially for the actual blanks used to make the pen. The pattern is better seen if the tiles are not from the same wood.

Just for kicks I am going to try turning this large blank. We will see.
Thanks again for your input. Your insight is always helpful.
Don


----------



## darrin1200 (Jun 11, 2021)

As JT says, I think colours could help. 
The hardest part I find, is visualizing the orientation of the sections. High contrast colours on the different sections would help to see how they come together, especially from a distance.

Good luck Don. It’s a complex demo to do.


----------



## tomtedesco (Jun 11, 2021)

Wish I was doing to see this in person.


----------



## wood128 (Jun 11, 2021)

I agree , the use of colored tiles would be the way to demo to a large gathering. However, as for accurate construction of a 360 degree herringbone pen blank, the use of smaller pieces ( 3/4 " square ) is all together different ........mostly because of size . It takes lots of practice to get all them pieces together in good alignment with out cracks , etc. I more or less have developed my own method of construction , which works for me , but may not work for others.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 11, 2021)

Certainly will help those of us with aged eyes sitting in the back row.  Looking forward to seeing how it looks when turned.


----------



## Dale Parrott (Jun 11, 2021)

I think that's a great idea Don.


----------

